# Powedr and Camping



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm going tent camping the next couple days to Clarksville,Va. and will be hunting The Buffalo Tract with my Smoke Tube. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You going by yourself?? If so be careful!! Shoot a big one!!! We have the Uwharrie Game lands around here and I would love to go hike in a few miles and camp and hunt for a few days. 
I just would not do so by myself because of he mountain terrain. Kinda hard to find someone willing to hike in and camp and hunt.

Good luck!!

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well....I didn't go to the Buffalo camping everyone bailed. So I went to a place I've been hunting and killed a BIG body 9 point today. Droped him in his tracts. Soon as I can get this camera to load the pics I'll post them.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> You going by yourself?? If so be careful!! Shoot a big one!!! We have the Uwharrie Game lands around here and I would love to go hike in a few miles and camp and hunt for a few days.
> I just would not do so by myself because of he mountain terrain. Kinda hard to find someone willing to hike in and camp and hunt.
> 
> Good luck!!
> ...


Darin, my man. I didn't know you were up for a trip like that, should have let me know. I'll go!

Bill


----------

